# Breakfast!



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Since I'm eating breakfast right now, I thought this would be a fun thread. What's your favorite thing to eat for breakfast? 

Mine would have to be a tie between bagels with cream cheese andSpecial K Fruit &amp; Yoghurt cereal. I eat either of those things(or sometimes both) practically every day. We go through them likecandy! My little brother like's Reese's Puffs though :?yuck.


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

:caffeine


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 24, 2006)

Eggo cerearl/waffles, eggs (scramebled or overeasyy)

Cereal..... or ice cream? lol

i crave for a few things when i got up....


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 24, 2006)

why my post like that? we have bugs on forumm?\= and these typing things come out after i hit send


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 24, 2006)

First Place: Onion Bagels w/cream cheese

Second Place: Bacon, Egg &amp; Cheese McGriddles

Third Place: Product 19 Cereal


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 24, 2006)

Weetabix

Toast -with the butter melted

Croissants (warm)

Coco Pops

...... But since the holidays Ive never got up in time for breakfast


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, years ago I used to have terrible eatinghabits, and would have pancakes with loads of butter and syrup, orpan-fried eggs and homefries, or French toast and syrup....things ofthat nature. But since I changed my diet a while back, my breakfast hasbecome pretty much the same thing every day (this is all mixed togetherin one bowl):

Large flaked rolled oats mixed with steel-cut oats, ground flax seed,raisins, whole almonds, pumpkin seed, blueberries, strawberries, and/orraspberries (when available), cinnamon, nutmeg (just a pinch) and somestevia for sweetening. 

Must admit, I do miss some foods that I used to eat, but this in itself does taste pretty good, and great nutritionally too


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 24, 2006)

oh yeah i usally have some crasins also.. chester gonna smell em' from the kitchen about 4 ft away.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Whatabix and Product 19... are those cereals?I've never heard of either one  Another of my favorite cereals areYoghurt Burst Cheerios... the strawberry or the vanilla kind. I alsoreally like english muffins with melted butter.

Bassetluv- I thought I did good having a fruit with every breakfast andhealthy cereal, but you make me look like a junk food addict, lol!Special K is really good for you, though


----------



## missyscove (Aug 25, 2006)

Well my absolute favorite is the cinnamon swirl french toast combo at IHOP, but, since I can't go there every day...

I kind of go through phases, I'll eat the same thing every day forabout amonth, then switch. Right now I've beenhaving cinnamon raisin bagels with cream cheese, tasty.


----------



## Spring (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, my dream breakfast would be the following(Ha- notice it's dream.. I'm too tired in the morning to make much moreof an effort then toast or cereal )

Fresh Strawberries with sugar on top, cinnamonfrench toast,orange juice, gooey cinnamonbun, and maybe a blueberry muffin.

Ok, back to reality. Sometimes I skip breakfast or just eat a handfulof cheerios. Sometiems if I'm feeling fancy I'll toast up a bagel andput butter on it, or even some yogurt.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

Mine would have to be a cross between the following:

Nice, sweet, coffee with...

Either a pair of Eggo waffles
or
Bagel (onion, please) and cream cheese
or
Toast and Cottage Cheese
or
(and this one's complicated...)
Chicken Fried Steak with lots of gravy and hash browns (or countrypotatos) and eggs over medium (or scrambled with cheese on top) andpancakes with lots of butter (I don't like syrup unless it's TRUE maplesyrup which is hard to find here in California). I don't eveneat HALF of the meal, but boy is it wonderful for lunch later in theday, too! 

Hehe...I love food!! Breakfast has to be my favorite!!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh my goodness...that sounds WONDERFUL!!! I love natural things like that!!
*
Bassetluv wrote: *


> Large flaked rolled oats mixed with steel-cut oats, ground flax seed,raisins, whole almonds, pumpkin seed, blueberries, strawberries, and/orraspberries (when available), cinnamon, nutmeg (just a pinch) and somestevia for sweetening.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

P.S. GOOD THREAD! How fun!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 25, 2006)

I've spent the last few years wondering whyanyone would want to eat cheerios for breakfast, and now the cerealbrand has just come out in NZ and I finally get it now! We already havea food here called cheerios, they are little red skinned sausages usedas a finger food at parties.

My favourite breakfast food would have to be french toast with loads ofsalt and pepper, and a huge hot sweet cup of strong english tea. Butbecasue I am waiting for surgery to remove my gallbaldder I pretty muchcan't eat anything rich or yummy, so I just have 1 piece of dry toastand a small coffee for breakfast.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2006)

Usually I like cheerios and fresh fruit on amorninghowever if we are talking favourite breakfasts I lovehaving sweet crepes with bananas and icecream inthem!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 25, 2006)

Depends on my mood. I work third shiftso breakfast happens at the end of my day. I love frostedmini wheats, quaker oat squares, and grapenuts mixed withyogurt. But sometimes I eat leftovers or lunch-type food,especially if work was really long and tiring.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't eat breakfasr at all..cannot stand foodin the morning......however I can eat a whole cake at 1AM and believeit or not I'm skinny!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

Skipping breakfast is bad for your metabolism,dear! *tsk tsk* I used to hate breakfast food, so I hate spaghetti orpizza or things like that for breakfast instead.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not really a breakfast person. If I'm hungry I'll have buttered toast.


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> Whatabix and Product 19... are those cereals? I've neverheard of either one  Another of my favorite cereals are Yoghurt BurstCheerios... the strawberry or the vanilla kind. I also really likeenglish muffins with melted butter.
> 
> Bassetluv- I thought I did good having a fruit with every breakfast andhealthy cereal, but you make me look like a junk food addict, lol!Special K is really good for you, though


Yeppers....cereal....









And '*Wheatabix*'is a sort of English shredded wheat thingy.


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

My recently discovered favorite breakfast...

*BIG BOY BREAKFAST BUFFET !!!!:colors:*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 26, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> I'mnot really a breakfast person. If I'm hungry I'll havebuttered toast.


no wonder you stay so trim!!!

i love watermelon and an everything bagel toasted with scalion cream cheese and a slice of tomato.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I don't eat breakfasr at all..cannot stand food in themorning......however I can eat a whole cake at 1AM and believe it ornot I'm skinny!




Hehe me too! i'm busy in the mornings trying to get the kids of toschool and everything so i usually always skip breakfast,orrrrrrr,iwill eat a yummy cake or something junkish like that,and you wouldn'tbelieve i'm like 49 kilos,Hehe my older sister who is 41 calls me askinny ass lolbecause i can eat what i want when i want and idon't put the weight on at all.

But i am pretty strange because while i'm making the kids breakfast i dont worry about making something for myself:?



Ohh and i love drinking hot milo,i just cannot stand coffee



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Aug 27, 2006)

For breakfast I have cereal; coco pops, ricekrispies, crunchy nut, weetabix, sugar puffs etc. I love breakfastcereal, I eat it all the time, it doesn't need to be morning! But onlysemi-skimmed milk, I can't stand full fat milk!:vomit:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

Buttered cinammon and raison bagels witha mug of vanillia chai latte. Nam nam :heart:


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

...cold leftover pizza or Chinese food.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

The kind of thing you find on my bedroom floor "the morning after the night before" LOL.


----------



## aeposten (Aug 28, 2006)

Kix Cereal, an english muffin, and a glass of juice!

-Amy


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm thats weird. Im english, but Ihavent heard of an English Muffin before? The only muffins Iknow are cakes. Is that what you mean?


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2006)

English muffin:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe Ive never actually seen one before! Why do you call them English Muffins?

Are your normal muffins the cake muffins?


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know about in America - in New Zealandwe have both kinds, muffin (like a giant cup cake) and English, whichusually comes split in the middle. Have you ever seen the muffin thingat Mconalds with the egg and bacon in it? It's a bacon McMuffin here inNZ.

You are the first person from the UK I have seen who didn't know what an english muffin was :shock:.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have never seen that in Mcdonalds. Ithought they only sold un healthy stuff! I have only heard of the bigcake muffins. Are they like bread then? They just look likerolls to me.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep they are sort of breadish. I split them upthe middle and toast them. They are liike a really flat bread roll andsometimes they have an almost vinegar smell when cooking but no vinegartaste.

The bacon Mcmuffin thing here is in the breakfast menu, it's quite yummy. The mcdonalds.co.uk has them on the website.


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I have never seen that in Mcdonalds. I thoughtthey only sold un healthy stuff! I have only heard of the big cakemuffins. Are they like bread then? They just look like rollsto me.




I think the closest thing would be a scone without the sweetness and the rasins.

Hmmmm ....or...a poofy flattenedbiscut maybe?!?


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2006)

A biscuit? A biscuit is a cookie to us who speak British English .

They are like bread rolls here but yummier!

Here is a pic of a bacon and egg mcmuffin from mc dees in the uk. Youcan see a muffin in there too at the bottom, the sweet kind.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> ...cold leftover pizza or Chinese food.


Hehe that is what i have for breakfast when we have ordered pizza that night.

I will eat the pizza cold but my boys have to warm it up in themicrowave,last night we ordered chinese and that is what i had forbreakfast this morning,yummy satee steak mmmmmmmmmm,it's not a veryhealthy breakfast but oh well you only live once may as well make themost of it

Only times i really eat in the mornings if there is something reallytempting for me to eat other than that i just don't eat breakfast



cheryl


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll assume that the bagels are bagels, right?!?:?

In the parts of USA,they put "gravy" on their biscuts.....FOR BREAKFAST 

My idea of a cookie is a Fig Newton, Oreo, Gaucho, or a Chips Ahoy.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'll assume that the bagels are bagels, right?!?:?
> 
> In the parts of USA,they put "gravy" on their biscuts.....FOR BREAKFAST
> 
> My idea of a cookie is a Fig Newton, Oreo, Gaucho, or a Chips Ahoy.





Biscuit with gravy:?,what kind of biscuit would that be,because at themoment i'm visualising a sweet biscuit with gravy poured all over it lol



oh over here in Adelaidethe Mcdonalds do not sell bagles,in fact i have never seen one or tried one



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 28, 2006)

What the fudge is a bagle anyway?? 

I am also imagining a chocolate digestive covered in gravy :vomit:


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

...biscuts and sausage gravy... yummmmmmmm!!

It a savory recipe...not a sweet one.


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

Bagels!!!!...sorry no fudge though. Fudge is a confection


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2006)

For the NZ/Aus/UK etc people, a biscuit in the US is sort of like a dumpling crossed with a pikelet I think.

And for you US people a biscuit to us is a cookie to you. So if we areeating a bickie it will be an oreo/chock chip/plain whatever biscuit,not something you'd wanna put gravey on :vomit:

Definitions of * biscuit* on the Web:
[size="-1"][*]small round bread leavened with baking-powder or soda[*]any of various small flat sweet cakes (`cookie' is the Americanterm) [/size]

A bagel here is the same thing to us.

Also we don't have 'candy' here in NZ we have lollies. Trying to think of anything else .

I have fun when chatting with my friend in Ohio about all this stuff,we still find differences after knowing eachother for 6 years.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm curious about those biscuits with gravy,what kind of biscuits are they? is there anything in them?

so are they just like a bread thing?



cheryl


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> Trying to think of anything else .




"......biscuts and sausage gravy."
I guess it might be referred to as "banger" gravy....or sauce?


"....dumpling crossed with a pikelet"
What's a pikelet? Here that would be a little fishy!

"So if we are eating a bickie...."
And what a bickie?

Annnnnd....is it soda...or pop.....or sodapop in the UK?



~Jim
****this is kinda fun!!***
*"Chocks away!!!" *I just like that saying so much!


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> I'm curious about those biscuits with gravy,what kind ofbiscuits are they? is there anything in them?
> 
> so are they just like a bread thing?
> 
> ...



Here's a basic recipe.....really simple to make:

2 c. sifted all-purpose flour
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1/3 c. shortening
About 3/4 c. milk

Sift before measuring. 
1. Preheat oven to 450 F. Sift flour with baking powder and salt into medium bowl. 
2. Cut shortening into flour mixture with a pastry blender or 2knives (used scissors-fashion), until mixture resembles coarsecornmeal. 
3. Make a well in the center. Pour in 2/3 cup milk all at once.Stir quickly round the bowl with a fork. If mixture seems dry, add alittle more milk to form dough just moist enough (but not wet) to leaveside of bowl and form ball. 
4. Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface to knead.Gently pick up dough from side away from you; fold over toward you;press out lightly with palm of hand. Give the dough a quarter turn.Repeat ten times. 
5. Gently roll out dough, from center, to 3/4 inch thickness. 
6. With floured 2 1/2 inch biscuit cutter, cut straight down into dough, being careful not to twist cutter. 
7. Place on ungreased cookie sheet; bake 12 to 15 minutes. 
Makes 8 (2 1/2 inch) biscuits.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

I love love love biscuits and gravy... except Idon't put sausage in mine like most people do, because I'm a vegetarian Since without the sausage flavoring it can be a bit bland, I add ina little teeny bit of pure maple. I hate syrup, but I like a bit toflavor the gravy a bit. Lots of fresh ground pepper, too! Biscuits andgravy are a really popular thing around here. We cheat and buy Grand'sbiscuits... the kind that come in little cardboard tubes that you justpop open and seperate the biscuits. Pop them on a pan, pop that in theoven, and voila!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Jim,i just might give them a try



cheryl


----------



## missyscove (Aug 28, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> I love love love biscuits and gravy... except I don't putsausage in mine like most people do, because I'm a vegetarian  Sincewithout the sausage flavoring it can be a bit bland, I add in a littleteeny bit of pure maple. I hate syrup, but I like a bit to flavor thegravy a bit. Lots of fresh ground pepper, too! Biscuits and gravy are areally popular thing around here. We cheat and buy Grand's biscuits...the kind that come in little cardboard tubes that you just pop open andseperate the biscuits. Pop them on a pan, pop that in the oven, andvoila!




but gravy isn't vegetarian, unless you've got some special kind you're eating.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*



"......biscuts and sausage gravy."
I guess it might be referred to as "banger" gravy....or sauce?


"....dumpling crossed with a pikelet"
What's a pikelet? Here that would be a little fishy!

"So if we are eating a bickie...."
And what a bickie?

Annnnnd....is it soda...or pop.....or sodapop in the UK?



~Jim
****this is kinda fun!!***
*"Chocks away!!!" *I just like that saying so much!



Jim,a bickie is a biscuit,bickie for short,you people call them cookies

pikelet is like a pancake but much thinner

haha soda or soda pop sound funny,we Aussies just say what drink wewant like coke or fanta or lemonade we don't use the word soda or sodapop



cheryl


----------



## missyscove (Aug 28, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Thanks Jim,i just might give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl




And the nice thing is, if you do them wrong, no one will know,lol. I once tried to make pancakes from bisquick, and endedup with biscuits, clearly I'm better working from scratch.


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I love love love biscuits and gravy...


I hadn't had them forever until I went back to Detroit last month.
They weren't homemade..(Big Boy breakfast buffet ),...but they sure were good regardless!!!


----------



## binkies (Aug 29, 2006)

You MUST tryhttp://www.lightlife.com/gimmelean.html!!!!!!!!! THe bestest veggie sausage in the world. You canmake gravy with it tooo!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 29, 2006)

Bangers are sausages. Gravy is gravy everywhere I think.

In NZ a pikelet is a mini version of what a pancake would be in thestates and our pancake is a very thin and big thing, it's just egg milkand flour. And it's quite a runny mixture whereas a pikelet rises whencooked and is thicker.

I'm with cheryl13 on the soda thing, we just called it by the brandname, coke or pepsi or whatever. Or if there are heaps to choose fromthen cold drinks or fizzy drinks.

Oh yeah and leer means to oggle at someone in a perverted creepy sortof way, I noticed a lot of US people use leery as a word for cautiousand that always makes me giggle. Hmm what else. We call the trunk theboot, the stick shift is a manual, a hood is a bonnet...though it'sonly really my Ohio friend I have noticed use trunk/stick shift etc.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 29, 2006)

Minilops.take a look at this thread,it's about the differences between the American sayings and the English

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12118&amp;forum_id=5



cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2006)

*minilops wrote:*


> I don't know about in America - in New Zealand we have bothkinds, muffin (like a giant cup cake) and English, which usually comessplit in the middle. Have you ever seen the muffin thing at Mconaldswith the egg and bacon in it? It's a bacon McMuffin here in NZ.
> 
> You are the first person from the UK I have seen who didn't know what an english muffin was :shock:.


I'm english and I've never seen an english muffin before! :shock:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 29, 2006)

The gravy my mum buys is vegetarian. Its called Bisto.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 29, 2006)

This is a good topic.

I will eat fat freeyogurt, cereal (Special K, Cornflakes,Rice Crispies) toast with peanut butter and jam but not all on the sameday.

When I'm really spoiled my husband will make me either French Toast, acheese omelet or bacon and eggs (eggs have to be cooked real well donenone of this runny yolk for me.

Aren't English Muffins similar to Crumpets?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 29, 2006)

*binkies wrote:*


> You MUST tryhttp://www.lightlife.com/gimmelean.html!!!!!!!!! THe bestest veggie sausage in the world. You canmake gravy with it tooo!



Thanks for the tip! I will definitely try it... I have to admit that Ido miss sausage sometimes, it was one of the few meat items that Ireally enjoyed (which makes no sense because it's also one of thegrossest/unhealthiest... but oh well).

I keep getting this funny image of calling Junior Mints or Gummy Bearsor any other kind of candy a "lolly" lol, and it just makes me want tofall over laughing. What do you call different types of candy ifthey're not lollipops? Sweets, perhaps?

I love learning little tidbits of information from other countries. Aren't chips also called crisps in Europe?









English Muffins


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah we call other candy sweets. Or if they are like polo's we call them mints.

The first picture looks like crumpets to me! MMM I love crumpets!

But the second picture looks like just a roll with egg etc in it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 29, 2006)

I just thought of something, this isn't really abreakfast food but they are so darned good fried the next day I couldeat them at any time. 

I'm talking about perogies. If you know anything aboutUkraniun or Polish food then you probably have heard of them or triedthem. 

I think I may have to make some soon.

Soooska


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I love learning little tidbits of information from other countries. Aren't chips also called crisps in Europe?




Crisps here are like walkers, hula hoops etc. Chips for us are thesmallrectangle things made out of potato, whereas fries arebasically thin chips.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to make it even more confusing, Dont forget potatoe wedges!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 29, 2006)

What, exactly, are hula hoops or walkers? All Ipicture at those words is an old woman with a walker and one of thoseplastic hula hoop toys!  

Soooska- want to know a strange coincidence? I just had perogies forlunch! I absolutely love them... and you can add whatever seasonings orsides that you want


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2006)

These are walkers crisps:

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.britishdelights.com/images/crisps_pc.gif&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.britishdelights.com/Crisps.htm&amp;h=199&amp;w=150&amp;sz=7&amp;hl=en&amp;start=1&amp;tbnid=NNVSpw3aNdBdeM:&amp;tbnh=104&amp;tbnw=78&amp;prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwalkers%2Bcrisps%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN

and these are hula hoops!

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.britishdelights.com/images/HulaHoops-BB.jpg&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.britishdelights.com/snacks.htm&amp;h=176&amp;w=150&amp;sz=14&amp;hl=en&amp;start=9&amp;tbnid=C1nqes1-gp2twM:&amp;tbnh=100&amp;tbnw=85&amp;prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhula%2Bhoops%2Bcrisps%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D


----------



## binkies (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh my! My head is spinning.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 29, 2006)

Interesting. Those Walkers Crisps look very similar to our Lays brand potato chips:






And I don't think we have ANYTHING similar to those hula hoops, lol.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 29, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> What, exactly, are hula hoops or walkers? All I picture atthose words is an old woman with a walker and one of those plastic hulahoop toys!




That was exactly what I was thinking, actually it was more like, crisps, what the... lol

I couldn't imagine a walker and a hula hoop being called the same thing, lol.


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2006)

Homemade sweet potato biscuts with homemade honeybutter! ...and a big mug-o-joe!
...makes for a happy mouth!!:happydance



...almost better than bunnie-kisses .


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2006)

i am not much for breakfast, but i am a fan of oatmeal with mini M&amp;Ms in it!

i also like: cheese burgers, ice cream, cheeze and mushroom pizza, and cold fried rice. . .

during the week i am up at about5 am, so i normally justbring a glade ware container of oatmeal with me to make up at work. . .


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2006)

If I'm at home, then I love muesli mixed withyoghurt. If I'm on holiday, then it has to be pancakes with syrup (whenin the States, I made sure I found the nearest IHOP )

Jan


----------



## JimD (Sep 8, 2006)

This morning breakfast consisted of coffe, a pain killer, and my heating pad.
:disgust


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2006)

I usually eat either a Slimfast bar or a Poptart (I'm all over the place!). 

However, my VERY favorite thing is to go to the local bagel shop and get a breakfast bagel. 

They put egg, cheese, and ham or bacon on a bagel, and it'sHEAVEN! Not like those crappy ones they make at fast foodrestaurants, either. These are to die for. 

Yummmmmmm.....................

I'm getting one tomorrow before my daughter's soccer game.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> However, my VERY favorite thing is to go to the local bagelshop and get a breakfast bagel.
> 
> They put egg, cheese, and ham or bacon on a bagel, and it'sHEAVEN! Not like those crappy ones they make at fast foodrestaurants, either. These are to die for.
> 
> Yummmmmmm.....................




mmmmmmmyum!!!



cheryl


----------

